# How to Set Timings on Ram, and basic OC of Quad Core



## pcshootshed (Oct 22, 2009)

About 3 weeks ago I built my first PC with the help from a friend. 

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz
ASUS M4A87TD/USB3 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s MOBO
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
XFX HD-585X-ZNFC Radeon HD 5850 1GB
CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W.....All inside an Antec 300 case


Now the PC runs fine and everything works, I know we didn't screw around with the BIOS except to set drives and stuff. 


A few questions I have:

1. Timings on my RAM, they are default right now, how would I go about changing/checking them? Timings on this RAM from the specs should be 7-8-7-24-2N

2. I would like to OC my processor a little bit, perhaps to 3.5 or is that overkill? I am a beginner to PC's and would need great detail instructions to do this. 
.......I have a program installed from my MOBO called TurboV EVO which I believe is used to overclock-what about this program?

Lastly, regarding Internal Temps and fan speeds. What is a decent program to determine these temps/speeds to see if my PC is running at an average temp?




Thank you TSF with all the help in picking out my PC parts and another thank you for any info you can give me on my questions stated above!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the PC does what you need.....why OC?
All OC'ing should be done in the Bios. You will need to set the Bios to "Manual" to see those features.
TurboV gives a small boost when required, from my experience, it's not that useful. Give a try and see how it goes.
The Bios is the most reliable source for accurate Temp & Voltage readings. I've always found Asus Probe to be very accurate and CoreTemp seems to be pretty good.


----------

